# Google Phone - Nexus One specs



## robobobo (Apr 27, 2008)

Some techies have managed to dig through android 2.1 and have put together a list of specs for the new google phone

I must say they are very impressive and would make me think twice about buying an iPhone 
http://www.techinfo-4u.com/2009/12/17/the-google-phone-specs/

what do you guys think about it? IPhone killer?


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

I will admit the specs do look nice, but I still seriously doubt it to be an "Iphone Killer." One of the first things a phone will have to do is build a App store that compares to Apple Itunes. Also I have noticed alot of these Iphone killers are usually just not as smooth as the Iphone. I will be rather excited when a phone steps up that really competes with the Iphone, that means only good things for the consumer.

*Note I am not an Apple "Fanboy" I own a PC, I just like the phone alot


----------



## cjgareth (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree with burntreality, those supposedly Iphone killers doesnt operate as smooth and as fast as Iphone but I guess we should still give Nexus One the benefit of the doubt. I'm just waiting for its release and actual reviews from people outside Google just to see if the new Google phone is really worth a try. 

Oh and I like that it has an AMOLED screen though they could've designed it to be larger.
Google Nexus One with 3.5 inch AMOLED


----------

